# Going over to the Dark Side



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Having recently paid the undervalued ballon figure on our A3 Cabriolet, I was keen to change it after hearing about regular issues with its DQ200 Stronic box. I would have got a facelift A3 but no cabriolet is planned, and BMW are apparently dropping the 2 Series Cab. I didn't want a larger vehicle eg A5 Cab, and not keen on the C/E Class Mercs. No Miata for me either. I like the look of the BMW Z4 but after a test drive of a 20i, the OH hated it. Long story there 

I've had my TTRS nearly 3 years from new, and decided that although I love the car, particularly the Sports exhaust, the 20" diamond cut alloys drive me mad with kerbing, and having no magride the speed humps nearby are like mountain ranges.

I really want a Z4. Yeah I could get a Boxster but just they are two a penny around here. Im looking for more comfort. As a compromise, we'll keep the A3. So I'm about to commit to a 3 month old Z4 M40i with most of the packs. Test drive coming up very soon. Ironically the OH said she will miss being on the TTF stand at Simply Beaulieu (yeah, go figure!!!).

I still love the MK3 but when I go for a joyride, believe it or not I get too much attention.From idiots who think sitting on your six o'clock or trying to overtake or look for a race, to jo public looking around in annoyance to see what all the noise is about (flooring in 1st sounds like a cannon going off when shifting to 2nd, or even a gush of right foot and quickly backing off). All within the prevailing speed limit - never had licence points yet.

I know the M40i has plenty of crackles, but hey, life is too short, and I'm not looking for a milk float, sorry EV, anytime soon.

Will retain my plate though. It was the nearest I could find to Agent Maloy's (Colm Meany's) Corvette licence plate in Con-air - AZZ KIKR, I always fancied, and went well with the TTRS car.

There you go, end of a shortish TT era.

Hopefully done my homework enough on valuations and a Wizzle buyer who will pay £5K more than my Audi dealer offered on a PX against a brand new RSQ3 in April Although WBAC offered nearly £3K on top, I was advised they mark down the slightest imperfection to reach a ceiling price that apparently the customer is not told about. I don't know if that's true, but knowing the reputation of the used card trade, there could be some substance to this?

You probably think I'm mad. Unfortunately, I've found very little BMW forum-wise that is any good. Both TTF and TTOC are really great communities with so much knowledge, expertise and sage advice, they are streets ahead - bummer!


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have had two Z4s (before my TTS) and I loved them, I still prefer the look of the Z4, however, it was the 4WD, performance and storage space that switched me to the TTS and I have enjoyed the ride! Difficult one, if the latest Z4 had 4WD I may have been tempted...


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

You have tried z4-forum.com right? Excellent forum for all ages of z4 and whilst the main focus will still be on the e85/e86 and e89 models, there's a healthy and growing community of latest model owners on there.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

MClaine said:


> Unfortunately, I've found very little BMW forum-wise that is any good. Both TTF and TTOC are really great communities with so much knowledge, expertise and sage advice, they are streets ahead - bummer!


Bimmerpost.com is the one, excellent forum and no comparison with the TTF & TTOC.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Z4-forum is a great forum.

I've had 4 Z4's and loved them all. I'd certainly look at a G29 next.

Only issue that I'm aware of are stones getting caught up in the brakes that owners have complained can be very annoying


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

So the OH hated the Z4 so you bought...a Z4?! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ademanuele said:


> I have had two Z4s (before my TTS) and I loved them, I still prefer the look of the Z4, however, it was the 4WD, performance and storage space that switched me to the TTS and I have enjoyed the ride! Difficult one, if the latest Z4 had 4WD I may have been tempted...


I am with you on this, if the Z4 had been 4WD would have also been very tempted.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Well an update from the weekend.

I test drove the M40i and the OH was amazingly positive. Although it means giving up the TT I'll sorely miss, I look forward to a complete change. With the OH it was a different type of putting my foot down. 4WD would be nice but I think 2WD rear drive will encourage less stepping hard on the gas. The A3 cab is staying put, but eventually might be changed for a milkfloat, sorry EV. I'm dreading going over to EV and autonomous driving. Even quick EVs for me won't have the same joy and experience as petrol engine. I guess that makes me a petrolhead then? I don't want to be limited to swiping on a giant iPad, ala Tesler model 3.

The OH did well, but I nearly collapsed when she said why not buy a TT roadster. As much as I'd like one, I'm buying the Z4.

Both the new and used car market are suffering from the microchip shortage. Other nearly new Z4s I was looking at have been sold. Fewer now around and even less in the colours and spec I'm looking for. I had not seen one IRL. My luck was popping into a dealer back in April where a staff member's car was retrieved for me to look at. This month I enquired about that car and even though it's not officially for sale (it needs 3 month and 3,000 miles on it first before they can sell it), I've paid a deposit. One day it will be mine, Oh yes it will be mine!

BMW are changing aspects of some packs due to the shortage and I was told there will be no retrofitting when chips are available. At least they are reducing the prices.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

MClaine55 said:


> Well an update from the weekend.
> 
> I test drove the M40i and the OH was amazingly positive. Although it means giving up the TT I'll sorely miss, I look forward to a complete change. With the OH it was a different type of putting my foot down. 4WD would be nice but I think 2WD rear drive will encourage less stepping hard on the gas. The A3 cab is staying put, but eventually might be changed for a milkfloat, sorry EV. I'm dreading going over to EV and autonomous driving. Even quick EVs for me won't have the same joy and experience as petrol engine. I guess that makes me a petrolhead then? I don't want to be limited to swiping on a giant iPad, ala Tesler model 3.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase, hope you enjoy the performance and drive of your new Bimmer. What spec is the new motor? and did you get a good deal as both new and nearly new motors don't seem to have significant savings at the moment.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm saving roughly £7,000 on the order price, which I think is good. I've seen another almost identical car with higher mileage and £2,000 greater asking price. It has the matt finish frozen grey paint (will be interesting maintaining the look), technology, comfort and additional shadow line packages.

Due to the paint job, I'm thinking about getting a professional detailing job done, and a dashcam of some sort. I need to learn more about the security features and what to make it more difficult to pinch. I can't wait to start driving. One factor that appealed to me is the technology upgrade given by the 7.0 operating system.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

MClaine55 said:


> I'm saving roughly £7,000 on the order price, which I think is good. I've seen another almost identical car with higher mileage and £2,000 greater asking price. It has the matt finish frozen grey paint (will be interesting maintaining the look), technology, comfort and additional shadow line packages.
> 
> Due to the paint job, I'm thinking about getting a professional detailing job done, and a dashcam of some sort. I need to learn more about the security features and what to make it more difficult to pinch. I can't wait to start driving. One factor that appealed to me is the technology upgrade given by the 7.0 operating system.


Sounds like a great deal especially given the shortage of vehicles at the moment, and the spec is spot on. Good luck with the Matt finish I have always fancied a Matt finish myself but have never had the nerve to venture down that route.

Once again enjoy your new motor.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you Alan , appreciated


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Update:
I was put off the frozen grey matte paint as it's easily damaged, and cannot realistically be touched up, so a whole panel spray is needed. Of course, colour matching is going to be&#8230;..difficult. So I decided not to buy the grey car, and found a bright blue Z4 instead. From the number of nearly new cars for sale, quite a few are in the grey. Black didnt appeal because it can look fantastic, but is hard to keep that way. The OH doesn't like white so that was a no no. Funnily enough, a rare sighting of a G29;Z4 on Sunday was in white, and it looked good.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you enjoy it. I couldn't be without a convertible. I've had a E85 from new and still enjoy it. Although the TTS is a much more capable and well equipped car, and I love it, the Z4 is more engaging. I hope yours will be too.

One thing that puts me off the more recent BMWs is the ride. Not that it's too hard, but sort of bouncy and accentuates the bumps. That and the iDrive. Servicing is better though, local to me anyway. I hope you enjoy it, keep us posted


----------

